
And Always After That It Grew Much Worse - benbreen
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2016/10/and-always-after-that-it-grew-much-worse.html
======
coldcode
What a great phrase. So pessimistic. Reading old English history is a lot of
fun; so many interesting personalities.

------
empath75
If you're interested in this, the History of English podcast has quite a few
readings from various chronicles.

[http://historyofenglishpodcast.com](http://historyofenglishpodcast.com)

------
js8
Based on the headline, I thought this was going to be about either my company
or my government.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Or diving into a rotten code base...

